# Got kicked from SI because of Hypergamy topic



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

I got kicked from SI because of two things:

*Apparition *thread, his wife had so many hook-ups (the number is still unknown to this day) for example she would stay at hotels with hotel bars so that she could find possible sex partners, she joined Ashley Madison and Adult Friend Finder and did a lot of sex hook-ups!
And he still wanted to R and he was on a mission to find out how many affairs and hook-ups she did.
When he said: I’ve made a commitment to “not be pathetic”, hold my head up. I couldn't, I just couldn't, I dropped a realty bomb on him and apparently I was to hard on him and got band from the JFO section only!
At the end his WW said she saw an attorney. WW said she wishes she had a BF to move in with. WW said she didn’t want me at her families Christmas party, and he still came back for more!
That's what happens when a BH loses respect for himself,


A topic I participated in *Hypergamy and the WS *topic *(Wives monkey branch)*, the female posters didn't like it, they were offensive and hypocrites, it turns out some of them are moderators (Yes some moderators there are former WW) these female moderators couldn't handle my posts and the truth bombs I was dropping, so they band me from the site!

The *Hypergamy *topic was so triggering to the female posters there (mostly BW and some WW) that they showed the lack of understanding of simple biology and common sense (SHOCKING!), a complete denial, they were nasty on conceding to all men, you can sense how they treated and emasculated their own husbands, makes you really wonder if this is why their husbands weren't strong enough to leave and instead they decided to step out of the marriage!

They accused me of being *misogynist *because... wait, are you ready to hear it.. because *I playfully smack my wife's butt!*
They even hinted that I could be a violent husband 😆
You can just imagine the way they treated their own husbands!

If you care to read, you can find the topic here: Hypergamy and the WS
Apparition story: The Best of Marriages in Ruins (yes he called it the best of marriages) *Warning:* take a heart burn tablet before starting to read!

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Thoughts.... who cares. That’s my thought.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It looks like you were banned some time ago. So, why are you all butt hurt now? Perhaps; if you had not insisted on hypergamy being hardwired in women when you don't know jack **** what you're talking about, you wouldn't have been banned.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kaliber said:


> I got kicked from SI because of two things:
> 
> *Apparition *thread, his wife had so many hook-ups (the number is still unknown to this day) for example she would stay at hotels with hotel bars so that she could find possible sex partners, she joined Ashley Madison and Adult Friend Finder and did a lot of sex hook-ups!
> And he still wanted to R and he was on a mission to find out how many affairs and hook-ups she did.
> ...


They don’t deserve a man of your superior intellect and complete lack of cognitive dissonance to be advising them.


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> It looks like you were banned some time ago. So, why are you all butt hurt now? Perhaps; if you had not insisted on hypergamy being hardwired in women when you don't know jack **** what you're talking about, you wouldn't have been banned.


Are you saying it's ok to get banned for expressing your opinion?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Kaliber said:


> I got kicked from SI because of two things:
> 
> *Apparition *thread, his wife had so many hook-ups (the number is still unknown to this day) for example she would stay at hotels with hotel bars so that she could find possible sex partners, she joined Ashley Madison and Adult Friend Finder and did a lot of sex hook-ups!
> And he still wanted to R and he was on a mission to find out how many affairs and hook-ups she did.
> ...


Uh, what?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am not hardwired to be always looking up or for 'better'.Nor are the women I know.


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> I am not hardwired to be always looking up or for 'better'.Nor are the women I know.


I believe that *Hypergamy* is hardwired in all women, but not ALL women necessarily exercise it, you see the difference?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Well SI was founded by a cheating wife that obviously protects her own and nothing really to protect BS's there.

Its a real s***hole.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Kaliber said:


> I believe that *Hypergamy* is hardwired in all women, but not ALL women necessarily exercise it, you see the difference?


So, saying that wife beating is hardwired into all men, but not all men necessarily exercise it, right?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

SI is a site that protects WS and encourages R by most of their followers. We have had endless threads on hypergamy here. Look them up.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

Kaliber said:


> I got kicked from SI



I figured they kicked you off. You were the only one delivering truth bombs. The usual advice to the men is "its not you"; she's broken. In several cases, she is broken and in a lot of cases, the men have become the biggest doormats on the planet.



Kaliber said:


> The *Hypergamy *topic was so triggering to the female posters there (mostly BW and some WW) that they showed the lack of understanding of simple biology and common sense (SHOCKING!), a complete denial, they were nasty on conceding to all men, you can sense how they treated and emasculated their own husbands, makes you really wonder if this is why their husbands weren't strong enough to leave and instead they decided to step out of the marriage!



Yes, I can definitely see that happening. Very little self-help material is provided for the men to open their eyes to reality. For instance, RP is never spoken. Same with the rational male. Only the mainstream BS books such as Love in 5 languages and that kind of crap. Very weak, female-oriented garbage. 

The men who come here are fortunate. They are lucky for choosing TAM over SI because they will get the true picture.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

Apparition - the guy who said he had the best of marriages. Yeah, that fking guy. You ripped him good. I only posted once on that site. On that thread. I provided a link to a thread by a guy named Joka (2014) on TAM. Told Apparition to read it. They kicked me for it. They claimed it was soliciting (wtf). Apparition is the kind of guy that has no clue about female nature. He didn't understand this woman at all. I'm sure the signs were there. they had to be. She married him to be a chump provider for her and her kids. I guarantee you he married her within 6 months of meeting her. This is his second marriage. She had him blinded from the beginning. It was really sad to read since he seems like a good person. he was financing her trips; basically financing her lifestyle. she told him every lie in the book; gave him an std; had a burner phone; dozens of affairs. yet he remained in love and was willing to forget. 

there is the old saying. How do you make a woman resent you? You give her everything she wants. Apparition's is a sad tale of what can happen to the nice guy beta provider who puts the woman of his dreams on the pedestal of queenhood. 

Update: this **** has had an effect on him. She's not the R partner he expected. He's thinking of divorce and will have the honor of paying alimony and transferring a chunk of his assets to her. She wins I guess. Guys like apparition always lose. If he came to Tam, he would have been given much better advice about the reality of the situation and his failings too.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Kaliber said:


> Are you saying it's ok to get banned for expressing your opinion?


Speaking As A Moderator:

Why, yes...yes, it is...when your opinion makes sexist statements, like what is included in your OP regarding all women being hypergamous. 

Saying they are all hypergamous, but some choose not to exercise it, is a distinction without a difference. That IS a sexist statement. 

Furthermore, this is not a site protected by freedom of speech, rather it is a site regulated by terms of service, with which you agreed upon by signing up for the site...terms of service you violated, in rule # 1, by making a sexist statement.

The ban hammer often comes without warning, so I will give you this courtesy only one time.

If you want make sexist statements about all women, you will find it difficult to post on this site because your privileges will be suspended for exactly the same reason as they were suspended on S.I. 

Tread carefully. Oh...and welcome to TAM!

Closed.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

